# anybody built using Goldwing tranny?



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

I am exploring options for a transmission in a future project. The car has a tired 50 year old transmission, and even if I could get an adaptor made, I don't think it would handle the torque of a Warp9 at 1000amps.

Easy option would be something like the clutch/fly+tranny from a Mustang or chevy s-10.... adaptors are available off the shelf, and I would just have to get a custom driveshaft.

I starting thinking about a motorcycle tranny just because I am guessing they are physically smaller, which would be a better fit in the existing car tunnel, and probably lighter as well.

so.... thought I would ask here in the 'bike group' what in-line transmission might work slapped into a little car, and opinions on whether this might save a little weight, or have a downside I haven't considered other than requiring a possibly funky shift linkage. Reverse COULD be handled with reversing contactors, I think....


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Have you considered a 4 wheel ATV gear box? I don't know if it would be usable as my knowledge of ATVs is limited to the fact that they exist.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

the problem might not be if the transmission can handle the torque, but the clutch plate.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

frodus said:


> the problem might not be if the transmission can handle the torque, but the clutch plate.


well, I figure if the gas engine puts out close to 200 ft# of torque, then it should handle it.... I was thinking the tranny from goldwing or some other big bike that uses an in-line driveshaft MAY be an interesting small and light option to a larger tranny like a T5 from a mustang or similar...

I am looking at a Warp9 with Soliton controller which might MAX at around 200ft#, but not for extended periods.


----------

